# Which SD-card for Eos 6D?



## RadioPath (May 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

thanks again for the advice regarding buying the 6D ( http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14406.0 ). I found a good deal for it (body only) and want to pull the trigger. Just wanted to know which SD-card to buy: 

1. I was happy with Sandisk for my CF-cards for my 400D; are they still a good company? 
2. There are Sandisk Extreme and Extreme Pro Cards (45 MB/s vs 95 MB/s). Is it worth the extra cash?
3. If there are better options (both in terms of quality and value for money) please share

Thanks a bunch!
RadioPath

P.S.: Hope this is the correct forum, sorry if not.


----------



## brad-man (May 20, 2013)

Sandisk is an excellent memory card maker. The Ultra line should be fine for normal use. If you expect to be doing a lot of extended rapid fire shooting, you may want the Extreme series. I don't believe the 6D could ever take advantage of the speed of the Extreme Pro series. If money is an issue, Transend is a very good bang for the buck card as well. Happy shooting!


----------



## ilang (May 20, 2013)

What I have read is that the Canon 6D maximum read rate is 50mb/s and bus speed is 108hmz . The 95mb/s cards needs a camera compatible with 208mhz bus speed to use all the performance. I have a sandisk extreme and pretty happy with the performance.


----------



## RadioPath (May 20, 2013)

Thanks,
just ordered my 6D with a 64 GB Sandisk Extreme  
Can't wait....


----------

